# Problemas canal Izquierdo en Behringer 802



## xniicolasx (May 13, 2010)

Hola tengo problemas con mi mesa de sonido, les contare
al principio tenia problemas con el canla izquierdo y luego  se añadio a eso un problema con los atenuadores de tencion e cambiado los atenuadores y ahora no se como repararle el canal iquierdo ya que este suena muy bajo y el marcador de señal no lo reconose (el canal derecho suena muy bien).
 les dejo adjunta la imagen de mi pequeña mesa de sonido









Si alguien puede ayyudarme a solucionar este problema lo agradeceria muchisimo. desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## arrivaellobo (May 13, 2010)

Pues lo primero para reparar un fallo de ese tipo es abrir el aparato en cuestion, localizar las diferentes etapas, "echar un vistazo" por encima y medir tensiones de la fuente de alimentacion.
Cuando hayas hecho postea resultados ;-)
Un saludo


----------



## Fogonazo (May 13, 2010)

¿ Tienes el circuito ?


----------



## xniicolasx (May 14, 2010)

*arrivaellobo* mira sabes que estor recien empesando a estudiar electronica entonces comprenderas que no se nada y lo q*UE* se es muy poco, ademas m itester esta malo tengo que comprar otro pero por lo que pude apreciar las resistencias estan en buen estado al igual que los diodos.... quisas sea un problema de integrados :/??

*Fogonazo* sabes aun no he encontrado el esquema de esrte mixer :/


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 14, 2010)

¿Puedes subir fotos nítidas de la placa por arriba y por abajo? No se puede adivinar como está diseñado el circuíto, y menos ayudarte a ciegas.


----------



## sammaael (May 14, 2010)

uy asi es redificil saber que le pasa y como sabes que estan bien los diodos si no los probaste??


----------

